# Dawgs / Kent State (2022) ?



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Bout time to let the Dawgs out! For those of you who don’t have the channel to watch the game, check YouTube for someone streaming it. They’re not supposed to do that, but they do. I would advise to NOT click any links in the video description, though. Most will say to click the link to watch the game, but I wouldn’t. Ya never know if it’s a safe link or not.

Anyway…

GOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 24, 2022)

SIC 'EM!!!!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Sep 24, 2022)

First time!!! Let’s go!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS
Woooooooooooooo


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Bowers is da man


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 24, 2022)

Listening on 750. Yall streaming?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

TD DAWGS!

7-0


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

94.7 at deer camp


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Sack lunch


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Dang it


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Sacked em again


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State takes advantage of a muffed punt

7-3 DAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm watching on Youtube.  7-3 Dawgs.  Ladd had said that Kirby wanted more elite plays on special teams and I think he was trying to do too much on that muffed punt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I'm watching on Youtube.  7-3 Dawgs.  Ladd had said that Kirby wanted more elite plays on special teams and I think he was trying to do too much on that muffed punt.


Should’ve let it go there. That was the first team to score on us in the 1st quarter this year.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs need to get it to 35-3 by the half and then let Beck and Vandagriff take over.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Crap


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Stet done threw a dang interception. 1st of the year.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Int, Bennett's first this year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Interception! 

UGA making to many mental errors, need to concentrate!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

This feels like another Samford, where the team sleepwalks.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Two turnovers in first quarter.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Defense giving Kent st nothing.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Safety


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Safety . Go D


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Safety !!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Sorry Go Special Teams


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

9-3 Dawgs after the safety


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

I predict McConkey will take a kick to the house today.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Blocked punt UGA gets a safety


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Offense needs to get it going


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State defense confusing Stetson. Dawgs driving, though.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Dang Youtube is going pixelated.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs looking sloppy, Stet bout fumbled on that last run


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Come on get it to 16-3 here guys quick.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

What is not acceptable in the fact that the o-line can not move these guys.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

FG. Rather have a TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs have to settle for 3 and looking bad

12-3 Dawgs

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

UGA doesn't have their head in the game!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

D is playing strong. Offense sputtering a little


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

12-3 Dawgs end of the 1st

Dawgs got to get their heads into the game.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

UGA needs to put 60 on them


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

It would be nice to see Milton get rolling.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Offense is out of rhythm.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Be nice to if the offense got rolling


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Crap


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs lose another fumble after being stripped of it


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Ladd with another fumble.  Not good at all.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Team needs a butt chewing at half


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Not looking like a #1 team. 
I still love you though


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

TD Kent State


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Well dang


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

McConkey fumbles


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Kent State


What??? yours is fast!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

12-10 Dawgs in a struggle. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

This is starting to feel more like Nichols State than Samford.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Where you at cussing Kirby???


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 24, 2022)

This is embarrassing. Everyone trying to make the highlight reel and making it for all the WRONG reasons.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Where you at cussing Kirby???


My language isn't very lady like right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Let’s get it going here, Dawgs! let’s go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

This all comes down to line play.  Their d-line is winning and their o-line is giving them just enough time to get the ball out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

McConkey struggling


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs got my stomach all tore up looking like this tody.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Got to get 7 here.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs doing better.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> McConkey struggling



He's putting so much pressure on himself right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Woooooooooooo


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

19-10 Dawgs

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Bowers for Heisman.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Brock is my hero.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Defense needs to tighten up


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

That little RB Cooper is a good one, son! Dawgs D not wrapping up worth a cuss today, and just missing tackles.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State is whipping the Dawgs at the line.  I think the Dawgs have to drop even if they win this game.  Why was Norton the only guy chasing their QB?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

The Dawgs had to know that Kent St was going for it on 4th down, why was Kirby not ready?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs need a big reset at the half


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State tacks on 3 more

19-13 Dawgs

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Don't fumble Kearis.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2022)

What’s wrong with the dawgs ?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

That was  nearly another int to MCIntosh


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Dangerous throw by Bennett right there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

greendawg said:


> That was  nearly another int to MCIntosh


Yeah, if the defender would’ve broke on the ball it might’ve been a pick 6.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> What’s wrong with the dawgs ?



Inconsistentcy.  Mistakes by people that normally don't make mistakes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> What’s wrong with the dawgs ?


Looking sloppy today, bud. Got my nerves all tore up.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2022)

I can’t watch it without giving espn more $


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Them Kent State defenders are some big dudes. Look at them arms on some of them jokers. Dawgs ain’t getting much of a push on them guys.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I can’t watch it without giving espn more $



Find it on Youtube.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I can’t watch it without giving espn more $


Go to the app costs nothing


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Them Kent State defenders are some big dudes. Look at them arms on some of them jokers. Dawgs ain’t getting much of a push on them guys.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Did you see the watergirl on the sideline?  She looks like a linebacker.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm not watching the game but how the pups looking against a bunch of Ohio Boys that just couldn't get the scholy from OSU?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

TD Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

TD Daaaaaawgs!

26-13 us at the end of the half

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Now they’re going to review it?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go to the app costs nothing


I’m outside listening to the auburn game on the auburn app. Trying to find out if we gonna fire Harsin


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Bennett smacked his head hard on the ground.  Hope he didn't get a concussion.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

25-13 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I’m outside listening to the auburn game on the auburn app. Trying to find out if we gonna fire Harsin


Neon Deion is who they looking at!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm not watching the game but how the pups looking against a bunch of Ohio Boys that just couldn't get the scholy from OSU?


Not looking too good but still winning. GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Not looking too good but still winning. GO DAWGS


I don't care if we win by a inch or a mile.....winning is winnnig!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

26-13 Dawgs to end the half

Dawgs looking uninspired on both sides of the ball today. 3 turnovers and several key dropped passes. Dawgs got to wake up and finish taking care of business the 2nd half.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> I don't care if we win by a inch or a mile.....winning is winnnig!


You are right and the pups will be fine.
With that said could you imagine the grief I would be getting right now if this was happening to OSU against Kent St????? I can think of about 4 pup fans here that would be telling me right now how the luckeyes are really just not as good as I think and letting a 1-2 bad Kent St team push them around on the lines some is a bad look. 

Just keeping some perspective here.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Almost every team has an attitude adjustment game each year. Hope this is the Dawgs one and only attitude adjustment needed.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2022)

I've said it before, these kind of games are good for teams like the pups or OSU. Just need a little focus and quite listening to everyone tell them how good they are. I suspect Kirby is doing a traditional cussing rant as we speak and the pros will come out and look much better in the second half.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 24, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> You are right and the pups will be fine.
> With that said could you imagine the grief I would be getting right now if this was happening to OSU against Kent St????? I can think of about 4 pup fans here that would be telling me right now how the luckeyes are really just not as good as I think and letting a 1-2 bad Kent St team push them around on the lines some is a bad look.
> 
> Just keeping some perspective here.


And at least one of those four will say the same about the Dawgs. Listening, not watching, but what I'm hearing is pathetic.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> You are right and the pups will be fine.
> With that said could you imagine the grief I would be getting right now if this was happening to OSU against Kent St????? I can think of about 4 pup fans here that would be telling me right now how the luckeyes are really just not as good as I think and letting a 1-2 bad Kent St team push them around on the lines some is a bad look.
> 
> Just keeping some perspective here.



If the Luckeyes or Bammers we’re playing that poorly against a unranked opponent I’d still call them out.

Dawgs look like they are playing their second string or just flat out partied all night long.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Neon Deion is who they looking at!


As long as it ain’t patrino


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Ladd gets away with one, but maybe that will get him going.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State is laying some wood on tackles.  They are stopping Edwards stone cold.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs settle for a field goal

29-13


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> partied all night long.


Thats what I think
All hungover


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Defense getting no pressure and giving Kent State lots of room for receivers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> You are right and the pups will be fine.
> With that said could you imagine the grief I would be getting right now if this was happening to OSU against Kent St????? I can think of about 4 pup fans here that would be telling me right now how the luckeyes are really just not as good as I think and letting a 1-2 bad Kent St team push them around on the lines some is a bad look.
> 
> Just keeping some perspective here.


Naw, we would just say y'all were young!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

This is disheartening.  You can explain the 1st half as a case of nerves, not being up for the game, but now they are just getting whipped at the line.  The outside guys are not tackling.  They are letting their guys run free down the sideline, like they are expecting the guy to run out of bounds, but they don't.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

greendawg said:


> This is disheartening.  You can explain the 1st half as a case of nerves, not being up for the game, but now they are just getting whipped at the line.  The outside guys are not tackling.  They are letting their guys run free down the sideline, like they are expecting the guy to run out of bounds, but they don't.


Kent State playing for a upset!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Kent State playing for a upset!



Oregon was a good team and the Dawgs made them look silly, but here they are at home struggling with a losing team.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State just driving it down our throats on this opening drive to start the second half. 

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Come on Dawgs get a fumble here.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Kent State just driving it down our throats on this opening drive to start the second half.
> 
> Stop ‘em, Dawgs!



They hunkered down there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State has to settle for a field goal - Good stop D!

29-16 Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

shot themselves in the foot with a penalty.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs have to kick a field goal. Should’ve been a PI on the D there.

32-16

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Naw, we would just say y'all were young!


That would have been true but nah, that's not what would be said. Lol

The pups are fine. Every week there is overreaction for wins and losses. Just keep winning and nothing else matters.


----------



## TomC (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs going to have som FUN practices next week.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs Special Teams need remedial school practice


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Does UGA have a special teams coach?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State playing tough! Got the Dawgs D on their heals.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 24, 2022)

National Champs wrestling with the GT of the Buckeye state.
Y’all should win short of giving it away.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Players have said that practices are much harder than games.  Is it possible that the coaches have been grinding them into the ground?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

TD Kent State! Oh, Lawd, sweet baby Jesus!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs better get 7 here on about a 10 play 6 minutes drive or Kent State will just jam it down the Dawgs line again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Kent State misses the 2-point conversion

Give these guys credit. They ain’t scared and they’re playing the #1 team in the country tough in our own stadium. Dawgs playing like all they needed to do is show up. 

32-22 Dawgs in the 4th

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs done drank the rat poison. Hopefully they’ll hold on. Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Kent State! Oh, Lawd, sweet baby Jesus!



I'm kind of superstitious and this whole TV thing and having to bootleg it on Youtube made me feel kind of nervous, like this is not a game that was going to go how it was supposed to.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs done drank the rat poison. Hopefully they’ll hold on. Go Dawgs!


All I heard all week was Bennett being in the Heisman talk. LOL


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2022)

Dish what channel ???????


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> National Champs wrestling with the GT of the Buckeye state.
> Y’all should win short of giving it away.



Looks like a Alabama/ Auburn game


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2022)

Just got done planting. Errrrggg


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 24, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Looks like a Alabama/ Auburn game



Think it was two years back Bama lost to Auburn.

Big Mo is giving Auburn a hard time today, 14-14.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

And now I just lost the youtube feed.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 24, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Players have said that practices are much harder than games.  Is it possible that the coaches have been grinding them into the ground?


That's been my coaching philosophy for 30 years. We work hard in practice and we PLAY games


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Dish what channel ???????


We just got in. What channel.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Dish what channel ???????


ESPN+


----------



## lampern (Sep 24, 2022)

Ohio State pounds Wisconsin and they number one?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Hope McIntosh is okay.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs having to fight for every inch. Dawgs knocking on the door!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Got the game back.  No one is blocking at all.  Why not throw it to Darnell in the end zone?  He should be a top weapon inside the 20.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

lampern said:


> Ohio State pounds Wisconsin and they number one?


Them or Bama.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

Exactly what was the Dawgs D practicing for this week?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2022)

Boys relax. This game will help them more then if they won by 70 I promise you.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Exactly what was the Dawgs D practicing for this week?



Not fake punts apparently.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 24, 2022)

Fire Kirby!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

39-22 Dawgs with under 5 minutes left in the game

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

Hulu is crap. Dawgs still haven’t scored and Pod just kicked the PAT.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Boys relax. This game will help them more then if they won by 70 I promise you.



If I were CKS the entire D would be in pads tomorrow and anybody not taking hits would be running the stairs at Sanford stadium until they dropped.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

intercepted by the Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Dawgs finally got a turnover.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

elfiii said:


> If I were CKS the entire D would be in pads tomorrow and anybody not taking hits would be running the stairs at Sanford stadium until they dropped.


Agree.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

It would be a good time for Ladd to take one to the house.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

This may do it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

That little Cooper fella is welcome to come play for us.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 24, 2022)

Kirby will be reading Bibles verses in the team locker room after this


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 24, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Boys relax. This game will help them more then if they won by 70 I promise you.



This is true, but also proves that they, like ALL teams are vulnerable.
Of course they are going to win the game.
But as several others were laughing at/mocking Bama after the Bama/Texas game about Bama being #1 with that performance, I contend the same can be argued with the Dawgs performance in this game!

Preparation is the key regardless of your opponent, period!

Still early in the season-A lot of ball to play still. These games build character if the players choose to take heart and eat some humble pie.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

I see Kirby has decided to just try and not lose.  With guys dropping like flies that might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Maybe all we’ll hear next week is how bad we looked, and that turns the fire up under our butts!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Robinson just trucked one of their guys.  Kent State may not have enough players to play next week if they keep trying to tackle our backs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Didn't have any idea this game would ware me out. Dadgum.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Another one in the win column. 
Went AWOL. Been pulling memory cards. Sitting in a tree with my viewer. 
GO DAWGS


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 24, 2022)

I’ll take a 17 point win any day


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe all we’ll hear next week is how bad we looked, and that turns the fire up under our butts!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Outside of the stupid turnovers for points the O was fine but that Defense today was pitiful. They need lots of heat this next week.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Final 39-22 Dawgs never trailed today, but looked sluggish on both sides of the ball. Kirby gonna be in them boys ears and rears the next several practices. Might hear of some guys hitting the transfer portal tomorrow just so they don’t have to go to another practice! 

I’d drop the Dawgs to 2 or 3 after this poor showing. I still think we’re the best team in the country, though. Hopefully today’s poor showing was simply a case of their heads not being in it. Dawgs had 3 turnovers that hurt as well.

Let’s get it going, Dawgs! Let’s go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 24, 2022)

Missou missed the FG, going to OT with Auburn.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Outside of the stupid turnovers for points the O was fine but that Defense today was pitiful. They need lots of heat this next week.


Lots and lots and lots and lots of heat!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Missou missed the FG, going to OT with Auburn.


I just saw that. Hard to believe he missed that close! Watching it now in OT.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Final 39-22 Dawgs never trailed today, but looked sluggish on both sides of the ball. Kirby gonna be in them boys ears and rears the next several practices. Might hear of some guys hitting the transfer portal tomorrow just so they don’t have to go to another practice!
> 
> I’d drop the Dawgs to 2 or 3 after this poor showing. I still think we’re the best team in the country, though. Hopefully today’s poor showing was simply a case of their heads not being in it. Dawgs had 3 turnovers that hurt as well.
> 
> ...



Dawgs haven’t played a game of consequence since the Championship.
Keep stomping them cupcakes, we’ll see how it all works out.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 24, 2022)

With todays game Georgia should fall to #3 and Stetson increased JT Daniels Heisman score 

I’m gonna watch the Goobers vs the Mustardeers hopefully it’ll be a foosball game


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 24, 2022)

Just win baby! If you just keep winning, nothing else matters!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dawgs haven’t played a game of consequence since the Championship.
> Keep stomping them cupcakes, we’ll see how it all works out.



Neither has Bama and while we're talking about cupcakes Utah St., UL Monroe and Austin Peay. 

And the rest of the Bama schedule should have them on streamlined promenade. Who knows? Maybe Vandy will make a game of it!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 24, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dawgs haven’t played a game of consequence since the Championship.
> Keep stomping them cupcakes, we’ll see how it all works out.


Neither has Alabama..... (well, y'all make Texas a game of consequence?)


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 24, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Neither has Alabama..... (well, y'all make Texas a game of consequence?)



That’s known as a straw man, doesn’t change the fact.


The best entertainment on here is switching between the “we like our easy schedule” thread and the “our stats are awesome“ thread, can’t make it up.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

We just keep winning. That is all! Game was ugly. But was definitely needed. Kirby just got his exactly what he needed. Another win, and about million I told you so’s!!! Just what the doctor ordered. I’m still confident we are great! Go Dawgs!


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 24, 2022)

Only way Kent State could win the game was if they brought the Ohio National Guard with them.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 24, 2022)

That game was fun to watch. It was a struggle game for UGA. Just what I think they needed. They looked like the hunted instead of the hunter. I bet practices will be fun this week.


----------



## antharper (Sep 24, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Fire Kirby!


You wish!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Boys relax. This game will help them more then if they won by 70 I promise you.



This.......... Mizzou is gonna get gutted on National TV. Kirby will chew that tail all week long. They gonna come out mad at the world next week.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2022)

Unicoidawg said:


> This.......... Mizzou is gonna get gutted on National TV. Kirby will chew that tail all week long. They gonna come out mad at the world next week.


Yea I looked who the pups had next week and when I saw Missouri I actually laughed out loud!!!

I predict that game looks like what was expected this week.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Brock’s opening 75 yard TD.






Full game highlights






GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> We just keep winning. That is all! Game was ugly. But was definitely needed. Kirby just got his exactly what he needed. Another win, and about million I told you so’s!!! Just what the doctor ordered. I’m still confident we are great! Go Dawgs!


Confidents. That's a Dawgs ya'll. I'm always confident we are great. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 24, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Neither has Bama and while we're talking about cupcakes Utah St., UL Monroe and Austin Peay.
> 
> And the rest of the Bama schedule should have them on streamlined promenade. Who knows? Maybe Vandy will make a game of it!



I’m praying they create the pods and force conference play.

Just cause you say it again and again doesnt make it so.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Another win...  Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Duff (Sep 24, 2022)

Game had that 12:00 trap game feel to it. It was way into the second quarter before the stadium filled. Kind of quite, at least where I was. 
Ladd had rough day. Way to many mistakes. Just sloppy all the way around. 

No matter, still a great day to be a Dawg!  Hopefully this game will be an after thought in a couple of weeks. 

Oh, a hat tip to Kent St too. They had a plan, very good lines on both sides, super running back and kicker. They played hard.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> That game was fun to watch. It was a struggle game for UGA. Just what I think they needed. They looked like the hunted instead of the hunter. I bet practices will be fun this week.



Conference play starts next weekend and the Dawgs D just showed errybotty in the SEC how to score points against them. 

Fun time is over. It’s time to get deadly serious about foobaw.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 24, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Conference play starts next weekend and the Dawgs D just showed errybotty in the SEC how to score points against them.
> 
> Fun time is over. It’s time to get deadly serious about foobaw.


Yep the D didn’t look like the  D before. Where’s all them 5 stars. I think ithey were overlooking the opponent.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 24, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Yep the D didn’t look like the  D before. Where’s all them 5 stars. I think ithey were overlooking the opponent.


They played like the entire second string defense was in during the whole game.  I hope they noticed the Tenn./Fla. game today.  

Ga. plays Fla. Oct. 29 and Tenn. a week later. Both those teams played hard today.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2022)

Duff said:


> Game had that 12:00 trap game feel to it. It was way into the second quarter before the stadium filled. Kind of quite, at least where I was.
> Ladd had rough day. Way to many mistakes. Just sloppy all the way around.
> 
> No matter, still a great day to be a Dawg!  Hopefully this game will be an after thought in a couple of weeks.
> ...


Ladd redeemed himself after the chewing on the sideline he got! 
I kept reading his lips....Yes Sir, Yes Sir, & Yes Sir! 

I bet they got a earful today and will many days this week!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2022)

Every team has to have a sux game and they had theirs yesterday.  We were robbed on several pass interference non-calls, especially Brock in the end zone.  The defender looked like he wanted to cuddle with Brock.

The Kent State offense is a wild thing and there were several times that there was illegal motion.  But yep, other teams will study these films.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 25, 2022)

I will say this, everyone has a down game, but that game showed me two things, UGA is beatable, and Washington may just be a lot better this year than people give them credit for.  UW throttled Kent State in their first game under a new coach, and UGA struggled against the same team.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 25, 2022)

Kirby is a good coach and UGA should learn from this. Any team is beatable on the right day.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 25, 2022)

Slingshot85 said:


> First time!!! Let’s go!!!!



I was literally 15 yards from you!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Kirby is a good coach and UGA should learn from this. Any team is beatable on the right day.



The offense performed well once they got serious. The defense turned in it's worst performance in years. They were not ready for the challenge Kent State gave them. That is a coaching failure, plain and simple. It's not enough to coach them up. You have to prepare the team mentally.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

We had over 500 yards of offense. That’s not struggling. We had 3 turnovers, two by Ladd. On top of that Ladd couldn’t catch a cold in the 1st half. Take two of three of turnovers away and the score is 53. Sloppy day in Athens for the Dawgs. But let’s be clear tge Dawgs didn’t struggle. Offense or defense


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> We had over 500 yards of offense. That’s not struggling. We had 3 turnovers, two by Ladd. On top of that Ladd couldn’t catch a cold in the 1st half. Take two of three of turnovers away and the score is 53. Sloppy day in Athens for the Dawgs. But let’s be clear tge Dawgs didn’t struggle. Offense or defense


Kirby losing control, Sloppy after the game to, DB arrested on 6 charges including DUI at 4:57 am.  I know they are kids, but DUI is unacceptable.  And before yall hammer me, yes it happens at all schools.


----------



## antharper (Sep 25, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Kirby losing control, Sloppy after the game to, DB arrested on 6 charges including DUI at 4:57 am.  I know they are kids, but DUI is unacceptable.  And before yall hammer me, yes it happens at all schools.


Ok ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

@00Beau 33-18. Go Dawgs!?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 25, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> I will say this, everyone has a down game, but that game showed me two things, UGA is beatable, and Washington may just be a lot better this year than people give them credit for.  UW throttled Kent State in their first game under a new coach, and UGA struggled against the same team.


Wow! A Dawg fan that didn't blame the referee's! Kudos to you sir. I like your observations


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 25, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Wow! A Dawg fan that didn't blame the referee's! Kudos to you sir. I like your observations



You misidentified the target, he lives out in PAC12 land.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 25, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> You misidentified the target, he lives out in PAC12 land.


So that explains it! I suspected something wasn't quite right there


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> @00Beau 33-18. Go Dawgs!?


1-7.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 25, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Wow! A Dawg fan that didn't blame the referee's! Kudos to you sir. I like your observations


Maybe you haven't been around here long???? Jockey is a USC fan....no, Oregon fan......no, that's it, he's a Washington fan. Anyway you get the point. He's been missing as the pac slipped into irrelavancy years ago. He's a good dude though he was just a little misguided back in the day but I think he gets it now.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Maybe you haven't been around here long???? Jockey is a USC fan....no, Oregon fan......no, that's it, he's a Washington fan. Anyway you get the point. He's been missing as the pac slipped into irrelavancy years ago. He's a good dude though he was just a little misguided back in the day but I think he gets it now.


I went missing because I moved to Gods country!!  We don’t have too much time to watch college football out here in the fall.  Heck, if I hadn’t tested positive for covid on Fri, I’d have been in the grasslands hunting pronghorn all week.  I’ll be ticked if I cant get out at least 3-4 days later this week for this tag that took 5 years to draw. ?‍  Which means I probably won’t be watching football Sat either! ?. With that said, I’ll be hangin out in the Battery in two weeks drinking cold ones and watching football on Sat while my wife is in class. Ticks me off because there’s a heck of a dry fly bite right now on the local trout river, and I have to be in ATL watching football. ??


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 3, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> I went missing because I moved to Gods country!!  We don’t have too much time to watch college football out here in the fall.  Heck, if I hadn’t tested positive for covid on Fri, I’d have been in the grasslands hunting pronghorn all week.  I’ll be ticked if I cant get out at least 3-4 days later this week for this tag that took 5 years to draw. ?‍  Which means I probably won’t be watching football Sat either! ?. With that said, I’ll be hangin out in the Battery in two weeks drinking cold ones and watching football on Sat while my wife is in class. Ticks me off because there’s a heck of a dry fly bite right now on the local trout river, and I have to be in ATL watching football. ??


Sounds awesome. I wouldn't watch a game either. I'm going to South Dakota in three week's, but unfortunately I can only stay out there for one week


----------

